# TEX's Band Review



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I trying to write a review on Tex's Bands from last week, finally got this pic. I don't have words to explain, It is exactly as said in picture. Topnotch finishing, no one can get that skills with in a day or two.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks eyshot for those kind words. I have changed the pouch a little since this picture was taken, but I don't think that it changed how they shoot. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like great bands I hope soon to use the same


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love mine! Will never go back to big rubber bands when I can get the very best for so little money.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, he knows his stuff!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I will definitely be ordering some more from you soon Bill, when the weather's warmer!









To anyone who has yet to try Bill's bands: buy yourself some *now! *


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> I will definitely be ordering some more from you soon Bill, when the weather's warmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought 9 sets of Bill's Target bands last June,and just today got around to doing some speed measurements. Since I use a netbook computer and Audacity as a chronometer, and am not absolutely sure of the accuracy of the computer clock, I have set the measured speed of my Dankung Jungle Hunter as a standard of comparison. The Jungle Hunter fires a 75 grain .375 lead ball at 192 fps. (Average of 5 shots) Tex's Target bands, which require only 9.9 lbs to pull to 30 inches, as opposed to 19 for my Dankung sends the same ball down range at 177 fps. Based on several types of bandsets I have that pull in the 10 pound range, Tex's bands are definitely faster, by an average of roughly 10 fps. The pouches are soft and easy to grip. You can't go wrong with Tex's bands.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Henry, like your new Avitar, is that one of Ifran's designs? He made mine for me a while back.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

philly said:


> Henry, like your new Avitar, is that one of Ifran's designs? He made mine for me a while back.
> Philly


Oops, should have read the PM closer. Yes, Ifran made it for me. I guess this is as good a place as any to publicly thank him. I think it's super cool.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just to restate the obvious: Tex's bands are awesome!
I put a new set on my Moose tournament shooter. First shot, 3/8" steel at a water-filled coke can from 40'. Hit the can and passed right through without knocking it over!
That's serious speed.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Just to restate the obvious: Tex's bands are awesome!
> I put a new set on my Moose tournament shooter. First shot, 3/8" steel at a water-filled coke can from 40'. Hit the can and passed right through without knocking it over!
> That's serious speed.


MJ, please share, what set of bands that Tex sells did you use? And what is the effective length after you put them on the catty. And your draw length?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure thing Ray!
I started running Tex bands on the Moose (see more about the Moose here ) because the thickness of the latex lets them be narrower, which fits better with the slot top design. 
I run the Field bands, which are Tex's medium pull set. I like a light pull and these provide more than enough speed and power for target shooting at any range I can hit from. I set them up at 7 1/4" from the slot to pouch, which then goes around the outside of the fork, so I'm not sure how that would translate to an OTT shooter. Probably wouldn't make much of a difference. My draw length is just shy of 34".


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Sure thing Ray!
> I started running Tex bands on the Moose (see more about the Moose here ) because the thickness of the latex lets them be narrower, which fits better with the slot top design.
> I run the Field bands, which are Tex's medium pull set. I like a light pull and these provide more than enough speed and power for target shooting at any range I can hit from. I set them up at 7 1/4" from the slot to pouch, which then goes around the outside of the fork, so I'm not sure how that would translate to an OTT shooter. Probably wouldn't make much of a difference. My draw length is just shy of 34".


Thanks. Lately it is a point of curiosity for me to learn how others are setting up their bands. Namely ones like Tex's sets. I say Tex's because several members are using (have used) them. Thereby I already know the size of the band except the length. And Thera gold is very similar.

It appears, it is natural for most, to find the length that keeps a flat trajectory and by default the effective lengths are similar, relative to draw length.

These questions save experimenting sometimes.


----------

